#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Εργασίες >  > > >  >  > Μηχανολογικά >  > > >  >  >  Φύλλο ελέγχου λέβητα φυσικού αερίου

## Θάνος_

Θα ηθελα να κανω μια συγκεκριμενη ερωτηση οσον αφορα το Φυλλο ελεγχου λεβητα.

Ο αδερφος μου ειναι μηχανολογος μηχανικος ΠΕ, ποιες διαδικασιες πρεπει να ακολουθησει ωστε να μπορει να εκδιδει Φυλλο ελεγχου λεβητα? Αν δε κανω λάθος πρεπει να απευθυνθει στο τμημα Βιομηχανίας της Περιφέρειας; Ασχολείται με εγκαταστάσεις φυσικου αεριου και επειδη μεχρι τώρα συνεργαζόταν με ενα συνάδελφο είχε αυτος ενα μπλοκ και μηχανημα και τα εβγαζε και πλεον θελω να τα κανει μονος του.

----------


## spapako

Για Αθήνα μπορώ να σου πω, που έκανα την αντίστοιχη διαδικασία.
Πρώτα κάνεις αναγγελία Μηχανολογικών σύμφωνα με τα νέα Π.Δ. στη Δ/νση Ανάπτυξης της Περιφέρειας (χρειάζεται να πληρώσεις παράβολο).
Μετά απευθύνεσαι Δ/νση Περιβάλλοντος της Περιφέρειας για θεώρηση μπλοκ (ζητάνε άδεια ασκήσεως ΤΕΕ, αναγγελία, ΚΑΔ εφορία για συντήρηση εγκατάστασεων θέρμανσης και μπλοκ εννοείται).
Αυτά...

----------

Xάρης, Θάνος_

----------


## Θάνος_

Ευχαριστω πολυ!

----------

